# Road Tolls



## 1888 (Feb 4, 2017)

Its been years since i was in Switzerland and the road toll back then was a sticker you put on your screen and was just unlucky if plod spot you so i was on a bike just passing through so never bothered. This time i doubt its so simple so, Where do i buy a ticket and can i get a short time scale one as it was for a full year last time. You could buy them in the garages or border points. Is this still the case and how much are they now

Italy. I understand that is like France. PAYG. What about Austria? Apart from the odd mountain pass toll is the motorways still free or again a pass or PAYG.

Cheers


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 4, 2017)

This should give all the info you need:

Highway toll in Europe - Tolls.eu


----------



## 1888 (Feb 4, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> This should give all the info you need:
> 
> Highway toll in Europe - Tolls.eu



Good one thank you. Found one for France where you can price your whole route

ASFA - French Motorway companies association


@Admin, How about a handy link section?


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi, last time we were there we got a 5 day one at the border, motorhome is over 3.5 tonne so it cost us 23 euro, quite expensive to stay in Switzerland for one night, a visit to the Rhine Falls.

Graham


----------



## 1888 (Feb 4, 2017)

1807truckman said:


> Hi, last time we were there we got a 5 day one at the border, motorhome is over 3.5 tonne so it cost us 23 euro, quite expensive to stay in Switzerland for one night, a visit to the Rhine Falls.
> 
> Graham



I am just passing through. Last year we got to a border point by mistake as sat nav was on quickest route to get us along the German border. The guy who checks passports said go this way will cost you €40 but i was sure you could get smaller ones. My van will be under 3.5 tonne when done but €23 is still better than 40.


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 4, 2017)

Costs about 38 euros, or 40 Swiss francs - it's per calender year so the same cost whether you buy it in Jan or Nov. You need it if you are going to be using the motorways. Think they have gantry electronic surveillance.
We traveled from France and miles before the border the service stations were offering them for sale. 
Avoiding the motorways would have added too much time and probably fuel costs for us.

Autobahnen der Schweiz / Motorways in Switzerland


----------



## 1888 (Feb 4, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> Costs about 38 euros, or 40 Swiss francs - it's per calender year so the same cost whether you buy it in Jan or Nov. You need it if you are going to be using the motorways. Think they have gantry electronic surveillance.
> We traveled from France and miles before the border the service stations were offering them for sale.
> Avoiding the motorways would have added too much time and probably fuel costs for us.
> 
> Autobahnen der Schweiz / Motorways in Switzerland



Im the same. Heading for Lake Como from Karlsruhe Germany area and i want there ASAP to get set up and enjoy my couple of days. Just using Google maps my trip is just under 5 hours. Tick avoid tolls it goes up to 8 hours


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 5, 2017)

Last year, to get to where we were staying in Austria, we thought we'd not bother with a vignette and go the "scenic" route. Big mistake! Despite the road pretty much being beside the autobahn for a lot of the way it took a lot longer. Yes, it was pretty, and the change of pace was pleasant - for about half an hour! After that, there were far too many villages (drop down to 50km/h), junctions (drop down to 70km/h), roundabouts, doddery drivers (you know that feeling when you have a line of cars behind you and they think it's you holding them up when it's actually the car in front of you!), tractors towing **** from A to B, 
Needless to say we bought a vignette for the return journey!


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 5, 2017)

*Switzerland*

Looking at maps...
You are likely (however hard you try not to) to use some motorway..

Take out the stress make the travel easy and use the Mways as they suit
Its a holiday (or should be)

Similar arguments apply in Austria (and many other countries)

The vignettes are a relatively minor part of the overall cost (Fuel and Camping Ferries all being quite costly) and will save a few pounds on fuel

Payup and relax !

Just my opinion

In Austria you can say money at Stellplatz
There appears to be some opportunity is Switzerland to do likewise.

Depending on you route you can always use the Swiss vignette both ways !


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 5, 2017)

Just make sure you stick it on correctly first time! I "allowed" my husband to put the Swiss one on and it's skew-whiff! :mad1::mad1::mad1: I can't cope, it's constantly catching my eye when I'm driving, I'm almost tempted to rip it off a buy a new one! :banana::hammer::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## hextal (Feb 5, 2017)

Maut, Vignetten & Umweltplakette

I used these guys last time we went across Europe and found them to be good.

There's arguments for and against just getting them when you're actually in the country. However, having spent half a day in the Czech republic trying to find a post office or service station that actually sold one, I'd say get them in advance.


----------

